# Have you ordered from parinorchid.com?



## Denverpaphman (Oct 5, 2013)

Hello,

This site looks pretty interesting...and they have good prices. Has anyone ordered fro them? Experiences??

Thanks,
Chad


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 5, 2013)

I noticed them too. Were you able to come up with their location?


----------



## gonewild (Oct 5, 2013)

goldenrose said:


> I noticed them too. Were you able to come up with their location?



Go to their FB page and it shows their location as Chiang Mai, Thailand


----------



## eggshells (Oct 5, 2013)

Don't do it man. Speaking from personal experience.


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 5, 2013)

photos ???


----------



## gonewild (Oct 5, 2013)

eggshells said:


> Don't do it man. Speaking from personal experience.



OK you threw out the chum and the sharks are waiting for the blood.
Now you have to relate your experience or everyone on ST will hate you and never speak to you again.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 5, 2013)

Well, maybe not that bad. But we would like to know why you advise not to deal with them.


----------



## Denverpaphman (Oct 5, 2013)

eggshells said:


> Don't do it man. Speaking from personal experience.



Yeah, ya gotta tell. ahha They seem too good to be true...though shipping and the certification are steep...


----------



## eggshells (Oct 5, 2013)

It took 3 weeks to get my parcel even when i asked it to be shipped via EMS. It was shipped using regular air mail. When i got the plant some are dehydrated and the ones that arent has rotted. Not only that i only got 20% of the total quantity of my order and some of the 20% that i got is mislabeled. I asked for a refund and he agreed at first but 3 weeks have gone and no more reply.


----------



## eggshells (Oct 5, 2013)

Also, i had an import permit and sent it to him but for some reason he didnt ship with phyto and cites even if he advertise it on his website. So beware.


I wish I have seen this thread sooner before i bought from him.

http://www.orchidsforum.com/threads/parin-orchids-avoid-this-thailand-orchid-dealer.12261/

If you really want to buy from Thailand, buy from Achima paphio instead.


----------



## gonewild (Oct 5, 2013)

Well at least they have a nice website.


----------



## Denverpaphman (Oct 5, 2013)

I googled Achima paphio and could only find a facebook page...with no email or website. How do you order from them?


----------



## John M (Oct 6, 2013)

Interesting discussion; but, this is the Paph PHOTO forum. This thread needs to be moved to the appropriate forum.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 6, 2013)

Thanks for the "heads-up" eggshells.


----------



## eggshells (Oct 8, 2013)

Denverpaphman said:


> I googled Achima paphio and could only find a facebook page...with no email or website. How do you order from them?



I'd email him. I have his email address if you want. PM me if you want.


----------



## Paphman910 (Oct 8, 2013)

I trust what eggshells have to say! 

Very few feedback says something about this vendor!


----------



## gonewild (Oct 8, 2013)

In the USA under the Lacey Act and in the EU under the law that came into effect in March.....

Keep in mind that when you import plants you are responsible for any errors that the exporter makes. Shipping mislabeled plants, shipping plants that are not listed on the documents, shipping quantities of plants that don't match the documents and other simple honest errors may cause you to be charged with a crime. 

If the exporter does you a favor and puts in an extra free plant at the last minute that is not listed on the documents it will cost you a $500 fine. The same is true if one of his employees packs the wrong plant. The USFW is looking for infractions that they can issue fines for, they need the funds.

It simply is not worth the risk to import plants from any supplier that you do not trust completely.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 9, 2013)

That doesn't sound at all fair!


----------



## gonewild (Oct 9, 2013)

SlipperFan said:


> That doesn't sound at all fair!



It is not fair or even logical but it is the law now.


----------



## lepetitmartien (Oct 10, 2013)

gonewild said:


> In the USA under the Lacey Act and in the EU under the law that came into effect in March.....
> 
> Keep in mind that when you import plants you are responsible for any errors that the exporter makes. Shipping mislabeled plants, shipping plants that are not listed on the documents, shipping quantities of plants that don't match the documents and other simple honest errors may cause you to be charged with a crime.


For EU, the place it has to be checked by customs and phytosanitary authorities is mandatory. Ecuagenera had issues at the Bruxelles show 2 weeks ago and had only his plants on the saturday evening, because the stupid import agent did the check out in Amsterdam instead of Bruxelles airport as stated in the papers. :sob: 

Plus we have had a few issues of imports from Thailand here in France by 2 individuals in the last months, with incomplete papers on the exporter side and big headaches for the importers, you're warned. Have the papers, double check, and be clear there will be no more import if the exporter does not its job properly. Else the plant will die in the customs zone, or end up in the collections at the Serres D'Auteuil or the Museum in Paris for example at best.


----------



## cattmad (Mar 24, 2015)

anyone got the contact details for Achima?

Thanks


----------



## NYEric (Mar 25, 2015)

Achima-PaphMania is a member here, I believe. Also very active on eBay and you can always send a message to eBay sellors.


----------



## Ryan Young (Mar 25, 2015)

cattmad said:


> anyone got the contact details for Achima?
> 
> Thanks



http://www.achimaorchids.com/

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------

